# 2000 Maxima pinging?



## dru787 (Jul 29, 2005)

I am new to this board so thank you for your help in advance.

I have a 2K Maxima SE 5-spd with 73K miles on it. For the past 2 months, I have noticed a clicking sound that sounds like a couple of nuts rattling around in a tin can. The sound lasts about 2 seconds and stops. It only happens when accelerating - never idling. If I immediately let off the gas when I hear it and then press it down again - it usually stops. The sound is very intermittent and I can never tell when it is going to happen. The car can be either warmed up or cold.

Also, I have recently noticed that my car gets a little "jumpy" and hesitates when accelerating in the morning when it is cold. It never did this before. 

I use 91 octane gas religiously and have tried several brands. Does this sound like an engine ping or something else? Any suggestions as to what I should do?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds like engine ping to me. Have you checked for any engine codes? Checked your coil packs and knock sensor?


----------

